# A licensed reseach chem company.



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 14, 2011)

ive been told of a licensed research company with the dea...they are held to stricter guidelines...and that there dosing is very accurate..ie..there clen isnt jacked to all high hell...they also have a real chemist developing there product line..not some guy that figured out how to make shit on the internet...it also requires them to use powders and such that also fall into certain guidelines..so thats why there stuff is really good..but "yes" in some cases a bit more expensive...

IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.



I'll keep the info short and sweet about this supplier. To my knowledge, ********** is the only US reseller of peptides that has gone through the rigorous process to be registered with the DEA. Contrary to popular knowledge, peptides are completely legal for research purposes and cannot be prosecuted if you purchase them from a REGISTERED company to be used for your own private research purposes. Purchasing from an unregistered company exposes you to the risk of getting your products seized because the DEA has not approved that company to import its peptides into the US, which requires the products to be tested and pass those tests for product legitimacy.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 18, 2011)

D@mn


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 18, 2011)

There is no such thing. Only an fda registration. Which we are working on also.  The guy who said that on rx had the wrong info. Email genx. They will tell you 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep. That info can be found on another board also, I believe....


----------



## 1krazyrider (Apr 18, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> ive been told of a licensed research company with the dea...they are held to stricter guidelines...and that there dosing is very accurate..ie..there clen isnt jacked to all high hell...they also have a real chemist developing there product line..not some guy that figured out how to make shit on the internet...it also requires them to use powders and such that also fall into certain guidelines..so thats why there stuff is really good..but "yes" in some cases a bit more expensive...
> 
> IF YOUR INTERESTED PM ME.
> 
> ...


  I tried to PM You but dont have enough posts yet. so if you could pm me about some info i need to start my research that would be appreciated. I have some HGH frag i believe from this co, and was wondering should it be clear or cloudy after recon. I believe the Frag is about a yr old but has been refrigerated the whole time I have reconned 2 viles and both were clear. Want to make sure before , Thanks


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 18, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> There is no such thing. Only an fda registration. Which we are working on also. The guy who said that on rx had the wrong info. Email genx. They will tell you
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide


 

so is genx fda registered ??  and if you guys get registered does that mean your pricing will go way up ?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 19, 2011)

Not necessarily. We just had to
Provide a detailed list of everything that we offer including sequences and breakdown of chems.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes they are registered. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 19, 2011)

Licensed or registered with the DEA?  

I'm "registered" with the DEA in order to buy acetone, ammonia and toluene in large quantities.  You don't register once either, you register for each particular product they are concerned with.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 19, 2011)

whether they are registered with the dea or fda the point is that they are registered and thats a good thing.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 19, 2011)

So what's the advantage of purchasing from a registered company?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 19, 2011)

djlance said:


> So what's the advantage of purchasing from a registered company?


 

bro...did you not read what i posted...this would be the advantage : they are held to stricter guidelines...and that there dosing is very accurate..ie..there clen isnt jacked to all high hell...they also have a real chemist developing there product line..not some guy that figured out how to make shit on the internet...it also requires them to use powders and such that also fall into certain guidelines.

so your product that you order is exactly what it is suppose to be with the correct dosage..you know that your getting a legit product.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha! Yea I did, but that bit of info also stated that they were licensed by the DEA. 

Guess I knew my answer a long time ago. Sorry about that, it's been a crazy few weeks so I'm running a little slow right now


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 19, 2011)

lol..no problem bro.. even though they are registered..i still buy my products else where as do alot of us and we probably still will..i do because of pricing.. this place is pretty pricey but the saying goes..you get what you pay for..we dont know what goes into the chems we buy from these other companies..but we still use them..its scary but i guess its the chance we take..its a shame that i am taking a risk just to save some money. think of it like that.


----------

